# Model 3 acceration boost, 2019



## MonroeMatt (Jun 8, 2017)

What is 0 to 60 time for m3 with acceration boost purchased in 2019. It was listed as 3.9 sec, but new listing shows 3.7 sec.


----------



## FRC (Aug 4, 2018)

3.9ish??


----------

